
SAR Imagery Reveals Presence of Concealed Sub at North Korea’s Sinpo Naval Base - infodocket
https://www.38north.org/2020/01/sinpo010320/
======
yread
Are algorithms used for processing these images subject to the recently
announced embargo? Cool stuff.

I somehow missed that North Korea has a ballistic missile submarine. Makes a
war against them even more difficult.

~~~
elfexec
> Makes a war against them even more difficult.

North Korea could be armed with sticks and stones and war against them would
be just as difficult since they are backed by china explicitly and russia
implicitly. If china and russia said north korea is on their own, we'd bomb
them back to the stone age within a few hours. As long as north korea is back
by china and russia, they are pretty much off limits.

~~~
xxxtentachyon
Seoul's proximity to the border and the NK artillery based there complicates
things more than you suggest: [https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/how-
north-korea-would...](https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/how-north-korea-
would-retaliate)

~~~
clSTophEjUdRanu
I have a hunch that this gives the poorly trained and poorly fed NK troops
with poorly maintained equipment a bit too much credit. I have a hunch this
underestimates the people of Seoul.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
Your hunch would be wrong. North Korea has tens of thousands of short range
artillery pieces, rockets and self-propelled missiles on the border 35 miles
from Seoul. They are low-tech and would very reliably reduce Seoul and
millions of people to rubble within minutes of any attack on North Korea with
absolutely no way to stop them. This would occur even if North Korea was
somehow unable to use any of their dozens of nuclear weapons and if all of
their subs, planes and ballistic missiles failed.

------
antpls
Off topic :

I cannot access the page, "One more step,Please complete the security check to
access www.38north.org" (captcha from cloudflare it seems)

Solving the captcha didn't work for me, more captcha are presented to me.

I'm on LTE network with javascript disabled, and I'm not allowed to access the
page.

This is discrimination, CAPTCHA should be illegal

EDIT : for people with same issue, this works :
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200104181552/https://www.38nor...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200104181552/https://www.38north.org/2020/01/sinpo010320/)

~~~
Thriptic
Are you VPNed or using TOR? I'm blocking JS and am not having this problem.

~~~
antpls
No ! I use data from mobile phone (so the local mobile network provider,
france)

------
darkhorn
Well, may be. I'm not sure if I should trust USA after their lies about Iraq
in early 00s.

